# من عنده مشروع تجاري كانشاء مصنع صغير



## ابو زيد المطيري (27 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

انا مهندس كيميائي و ادور على مشروع تجاري في نفس تخصصي

كا انشاء مصنع صغير بس تكون فكره جديده

يعني لازم يكون المنتج ما يكون يصنع مثله في السعوديه

واتمنى منكم المساعده

انتظر ردكم ولا تبخلو علينا:81: 

اخوكم ابو زيد


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (13 مارس 2008)

المشاريع كثير ه لكن تعتمد على راس المال
:15:


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (13 مارس 2008)

المشاريع كثيره لكن تعتمد على راس المال


----------



## ياسين الامين (7 مايو 2008)

ابحث عن المهندسين الكيميائين المتواجدين حاليا فى ليبيا


----------



## بلدي (8 مايو 2008)

معاك المهندس وسام ، متواجد حاليا بليبيا


----------



## Erfan Zandy (9 مايو 2008)

Al salamo alaikom there is many project 
1- all time we need water and there is fabricant for production of cleen water
Rubber for cars it is easy and dont need so much mony i had in IRAQ but it was long story
3- Youghurt company


----------



## Gladiator2006 (14 مايو 2008)

مع كل الاحترام المشاريع السابقة موجودة في الشرق الاوسط وبمصانع ضخمة جدا لا يمكن المنافسة فيها وتحتاج الى راس مال كبير جدا ( ملايين الدولارات)


----------



## Housam (16 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هناك مشروع هام جداً ولا يوجد مثله في الشرق الأوسط وهو ذو أهمية دينية بالإضافة لأهميته الصناعية 
تصنيع الجيلاتين من العظام ( المذبوحة بطريقة اسلامية ) 
أنا شخصيا أتمنى أن أستطيع تنفيذ هكذا مشروع


----------

